# واخيرا و حتى تكتمل السلسة كتاب عنفات ريحية



## light man (2 أغسطس 2009)

*كتاب يحتوي على جميع المعادلات المستعملة في مجال التوربينات الريحية من مؤسسة *
*  RETScreen® International*
*  وهي المؤسسة الكندية للطاقات البديلة وبهذا اصبح لدى مهندسنا ثلاث مراجع مبسطة هي برأيي من افضل المراجع في مجالات الطاقات المتجددة و انشا الله قريبا الطاقة العضوية و طاقة البحار و غيرها من الطاقات البديلة 
*​


----------



## سنان محمود (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذه المقدمة عن طاقة الرياح واود ان اضيف : 
ان للموضوع جانبان , ميكانيكي يتناول تصميم المروحة بشكل خاص ( ميكانيك الموائع ) واخر كهربائي يختص بالمولد الكهربائي وكيفية السيطرة عليه وكذلك القليل من ميكانيك المواد والمعادن وشيئ من علم الاهتزاز وبذلك تكتمل مكونات ( طبخة ) لمشروع مولد توربيني يعمل على طاقة الرياح ,شكرا" على جهدك وننتظر المزيد


----------



## يونس دلي (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ارجومن الله ان يجعل عملكم هذا في ميزان حسناتكم ويسهل لكم طريقكم الى الجنة 
ارجو منكم ان ترشدوني الى رابط فيه موضوع عن العنفات الريحية الشاقولية وباللغة العربية وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م.م فادي (17 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم 

ولك ياحبذا لو نجد مراجع بهذا الخصوص مترجمة للغة العربية


----------

